# Family Guy 12/14/09 "Business Guy" **SPOILERS**



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

"Does the name Lacey Chabert mean anything to you?"

I'm surprised Fox let the show get away with mentioning her, considering that, outside of a mention in the "also starring" cast of the 100th Episode Special (not the 100th episode itself, but the 30-minute mostly live action special that accompanied it), her name is never mentioned, even on any of the DVD commentaries so far.

For those of you who don't understand the reference:


Spoiler



Chabert was the voice of Meg in the first season, but, for some still unknown reason other than "contractual agreement", she was never credited (when Mila Kunis is not listed in the "starring" credits, Chabert voices Meg in that episode), and was never "officially" associated with the show. (The best guess anyone has come up with so far: when FG started, Chabert was also the voice of Eliza on Nickelodeon's _The Wild Thornberrys_, and Nickelodeon did not want it known that one of their stars was on such an "adult" show as FG.)


-- Don


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I though the Lacy Chabert thing was a Roseanne reference.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> I though the Lacy Chabert thing was a Roseanne reference.


I think you are thinking of Lacey Goranson (the first (and third) Becky on _Roseanne_).

Lacey Chabert is probably best known as Claudia on _Party of Five_, and to a lesser extent Penny in the _Lost in Space_ movie. (She was also the voice of Eliza on Nickelodeon's _The Wild Thornberrys_.)

-- Don


----------



## Michael S (Jan 12, 2004)

I know that was Galecki and Parsons as Sheldon and Leonard. But was that an actual clip from the BBT or was that new for Family Guy?


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

"Hello. If you're watching this, it means they didn't cut the rope when I climaxed. As a result, I'm now dead."

"eaten by sharks while snorkeling...stabbed to death in a Toys R Us bathroom...1940s roller skate left in the hall...death by chocolate. No, no, leave it in!"


----------



## maharg18 (Dec 4, 2002)

Bill Cosby heart monitor. LOL


----------



## FireMen2003 (Apr 1, 2004)

maharg18 said:


> Bill Cosby heart monitor. LOL


Beep, boop, beep boop...

Zipity, zagata...Ghost Dad..lol


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I loved that in TBBT scene it was actually Sheldon and Leonard voicing over. Good episode, not a top one though. Also loved the two versions of the African American heart monitor, Barry White or Bill Cosby


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

House...

Road House...


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I liked the Cheeseburger Helper bit...


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jon777 said:


> House...
> 
> Road House...


The only thing that would have topped that is after Hugh said 'House...', Peter kicked him in the face and went 'Road House...'


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

DeDondeEs said:


> I liked the Cheeseburger Helper bit...


I thought that was great as well.

Thanks for the explanation on the Lacey Chabert thing. I didn't get the reference, and thought maybe they were saying that because Alex Borstein's voice (as Lois) is kind of high and annoying, and because Lacey's voice is also high and annoying, that Peter would be willing to replace Lois with Lacey Chabert.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wouldn't *you* replace Lois with Lacey Chabert? heh


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

mattack said:


> Wouldn't *you* replace Lois with Lacey Chabert? heh


Absolutely. That's why I thought that.


----------



## tewcewl (Dec 18, 2004)

jon777 said:


> House...
> 
> Road House...


I did not get this at all. I deleted my SP for Family Guy this year and I recorded this episode because I saw that Hugh Laurie was guest starring in this. I really thought he would have had more of a role.

Oh, and this episode proved to me that I made the correct decision in deleting my SP. Aside from a couple of chuckles, this show is a shadow of its original self.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

tewcewl said:


> I did not get this at all. I deleted my SP for Family Guy this year and I recorded this episode because I saw that Hugh Laurie was guest starring in this. I really thought he would have had more of a role.
> 
> Oh, and this episode proved to me that I made the correct decision in deleting my SP. Aside from a couple of chuckles, this show is a shadow of its original self.


Which is still better than 90% of the crap out there now.


----------

